# 1184ac QDM Lease



## Gimpy (Feb 6, 2015)

We have 1184ac in Fargo Ga. with power and water at camp total member count is 8 only have a couple openings for the 2015-2016 season dues are $1500.00 per member that includes the power. Each member is aloud 2 bucks 1st must be 4pt on one side OR 15in spread the 2nd must be 4pt on 1 side AND a 15in spread. and 2 doe also plenty of bear hog and turkey. Please call 863-860-4445 All stand are provide by club and all feed is provide by club all you need to bring is camper and a gun.


----------



## Gimpy (Feb 6, 2015)

*1184ac*

Here are a few pics


----------



## ReelAffair (Feb 8, 2015)

Is this a Legacy lease?


----------



## S-Balentine (Feb 8, 2015)

Are personal spots aloud?


----------



## Gimpy (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes this is a legacy lease and all spots are club spots


----------



## Gimpy (Feb 17, 2015)

ttt


----------



## xxcanes305xx (Feb 17, 2015)

Just a few quick questions: How many stands do you have, is it pin in pin out, and how many working days?


----------



## Gimpy (Feb 20, 2015)

We have about 15 stands and yes it is pin in pin out we will have about 8 work days


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 5, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 17, 2015)

Ttt


----------

